# Sonypi and spicctrl

## mserms

I have the sonypi module loaded fine and when I use spicctrl to output the current brightness all seems fine. However when I do

```

spicctrl -b 100

```

Nothing happens. Outputting the current brightness (-B) shows 100, or whatever I've just changed it to, but no actual difference. What am I missing?

----------

## gian

same here ...

also trying to change brightness from the keyboard (with Fn+F5/F6) does not work.

(sonypi gives this output when loaded 

```

Apr 18 21:25:24 lap-storti Sony Vaio Jogdial input method installed.

Apr 18 21:25:24 lap-storti Sony Vaio Keys input method installed.

Apr 18 21:25:24 lap-storti sonypi command failed at drivers/char/sonypi.c : sonypi_call1 (line 589)

Apr 18 21:25:24 lap-storti sonypi command failed at drivers/char/sonypi.c : sonypi_call2 (line 600)

Apr 18 21:25:24 lap-storti sonypi command failed at drivers/char/sonypi.c : sonypi_call2 (line 602)

Apr 18 21:25:24 lap-storti sonypi command failed at drivers/char/sonypi.c : sonypi_call1 (line 589)

Apr 18 21:25:24 lap-storti sonypi: Sony Programmable I/O Controller Driverv1.26.Apr 18 21:25:24 lap-storti sonypi: detected type2 model, verbose = 0, fnkeyinit

= off, camera = off, compat = off, mask = 0xffffffff, useinput = on, acpi = on

Apr 18 21:25:24 lap-storti sonypi: enabled at irq=11, port1=0x1080, port2=0x1084Apr 18 21:25:24 lap-storti sonypi: device allocated minor is 63

```

while loading the ACPI drivers yields

```

Apr 18 21:25:24 lap-storti ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

Apr 18 21:25:24 lap-storti ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

Apr 18 21:25:24 lap-storti ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Apr 18 21:25:24 lap-storti ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

Apr 18 21:25:24 lap-storti ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

Apr 18 21:25:24 lap-storti ACPI: Video Device [NGFX] (multi-head: yes  rom: no post: no)

Apr 18 21:25:24 lap-storti ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes post: no)

Apr 18 21:25:24 lap-storti ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

Apr 18 21:25:24 lap-storti ACPI: Thermal Zone [ATF0] (62 C)

```

....

(btw in the vaio S3XP (and others) notebooks it seems one has to use the synaptics driver (emerge synaptics) and enable it in the xorg.conf file reading the READMEalps.gz and WITHOUT applying the provided patch... already present in the vanilla-sources 2.6.12 kernel that you must install in order to have sound...)

----------

## vilkai

you need to download this http://popies.net/sonypi/sony_acpi.tar.gz

kompile:

make

and put in /lib/modules/kernel*/drivers/acpi/

then

modprobe sony_acpi

and with

echo 6 > /proc/acpi/sony/brightness

you can control lcd brightness

varibles are from 1 to 8

----------

## mserms

The module compiled and loaded OK, but it doesn't change the brightness on my S3XP  :Sad: 

----------

## bluedevils

I had the same problem (spicctrl -b 100) on my t140, but then I noticed the power button's led changed brightness?!?! great...Last edited by bluedevils on Mon Jul 11, 2005 2:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bluedevils

sony_acpi took care of the lcd brightness problem for me.

----------

## panzerdampf

Sony_acpi works fine with my VGN-A397XP.

The fn-keys don't. But that's another fact.

----------

## knefas

It may help to read what is on the wiki for sony S4's. There's a patch by Erik Waling for the fn keys...it may works you too.  :Smile: 

----------

## panzerdampf

Just tested the mm2-patchset for 2.6.13. Erik's patch seems to be in there.

Now, the fn-keys work. But `showkey` reports scancode 148 for all p-keys.

While loading sonypi with verbose=1, I get 2 "unknown event"s. (see below)

And everytime, when I press 'mute' it reports: sonypi: unknown event port1=0x5f,port2=0x31

The module-output:

Sony Vaio Jogdial input method installed.

Sony Vaio Keys input method installed.

sonypi: unknown event port1=0xff,port2=0xff

sonypi: Sony Programmable I/O Controller Driverv1.26.

sonypi: detected type3 model, verbose = 1, fnkeyinit = off, camera = off, compat = off, mask = 0xffffffff, useinput = on, acpi = on

sonypi: enabled at irq=11, port1=0x1080, port2=0x1084

----------

## knefas

yes, that's normal. For me is the same, and also Erik didn't find how to get the p-keys events. They are just the same.  :Neutral: 

----------

